# What does this code mean? "CREDIT TX-CODE = 810"



## chanceofsun (23 Aug 2013)

I just received a credit payment to my account, entitled, "CREDIT TX-CODE = 810". 

Does anyone know what this code means. I wasn't expecting any payment and when I Google it all that comes up seems to relate to UK taxes? The bank have not been able to tell me where it came from either.

Thanks.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Aug 2013)

chanceofsun said:


> I just received a credit payment to my account, entitled, "CREDIT TX-CODE = 810".
> 
> Does anyone know what this code means. I wasn't expecting any payment and when I Google it all that comes up seems to relate to UK taxes? The bank have not been able to tell me where it came from either.
> 
> Thanks.



It's bank data. Transactions codes are used by banks to indicate the type of credit or debit. The code normally gets mapped to a narrative description, e.g. Salary, Credit Transfer.

You evidently got talking to the wrong person in the bank. Phone again. If nothing else, they should be able to tell you the bank/branch that sent the payment to your account.

Don't talk No for an answer. Persevere  !


----------



## Perplexed (23 Aug 2013)

Did it just go in today? I reckon it's bank code and will be clearer tomorrow.


----------



## chanceofsun (24 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the replies, which are both correct. The code was indeed a bank code for a cheque which was lodged into the account without my knowledge. I rang Banking365 today and they confirmed that it can take 24 hours for a narrative to be applied, and so, all is now cleared up.

Thanks again for helping me to understand the code.


----------

